# AMD HD 6870 noisy fan problem



## attezione (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello
Last time i've installed Ghost BSD 10.3. Everything is fine, however, my graphics card fan is very noisy (for the example on ubuntu it is really quiet). The fan is loud even during idle.

Does anybody have any tips on how to decrase the fan speed? Any command line?

[i'm not a native speaker, sorry for my mistakes in this post].

Regards.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2016)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## attezione (Dec 12, 2016)

Yeah, I know, they sent me here (i wrote a message on their board, they don't know the answer  ).


----------



## ASX (Dec 12, 2016)

attezione said:


> Yeah, I know, they sent me here (i wrote a message on their board, they don't know the answer  ).



I am the one who sent him here.

The reason why I did it is that ultimately GhostBSD use a GENERIC FreeBSD kernel and a unmodified userland, differences  are limited to packages, settings, installer and other additional tools.

Therefore  GhostBSD provide the same level of hardware support as FreeBSD, and any hint related to the graphics card in question (AMD HD 6870) or the related driver/firmware might be useful.

This is not a question specific to GhostBSD, hopefully that should be an acceptable question. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2016)

As long as everybody's aware solutions for FreeBSD may not work on GhostBSD.


----------



## attezione (Dec 14, 2016)

I did some research, however problem is not very well known :/
Everything I've found is here:
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi...ropos=0&manpath=FreeBSD+9.0-RELEASE+and+Ports
The option "ForceLowPowerMode"and "DynamicPM". But i have no idea on how to use this options.

The other thing is that i've read dmesg and found:


```
info: [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control
info: [drm] radeon: power management initialized
info: [drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector DP-2: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-2
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector DVI-D-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DVI-D-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector DVI-I-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DVI-I-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] fb mappable at 0xE0142000
info: [drm] vram apper at 0xE0000000
info: [drm] size 7299072
info: [drm] fb depth is 24
info: [drm]    pitch is 6912
fbd0 on drmn0
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
info: [drm] Initialized radeon 2.29.0 20080528 for drmn0 on minor 0
```

So the power management is initialized. Radeon driver can switch the devince into several power states. But how to switch between states?

Regards!


----------

